# Ehrenpunkte einlösen



## geronimo687 (13. Dezember 2006)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wo ich die Ehrenabzeichen + Ehrenpungte Kriegshymnenschlucht
einlösen kann! Stimm es dass man seit dem Patch auch einzelne Ehrenabzeichen abgeben
kann??


----------



## Deadlift (13. Dezember 2006)

Also was du wofür einlösen kannst steht hier:
http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/bla...html?list=honor

Liste stimmt aber ned so ganz, so kosten die Großmarschall Epics 45k.

Die NPC's dafür stehen in Stormwind wo früher die Halle der Champions auch war in der Altstadt.


----------



## White Jen (13. Dezember 2006)

In der Halle der Helden und der Halle der Champions. Wenn du Allianzer bist ist das In Stormwind,sry Sturmwind und wenn du Hordler bist in Orgrimmar.
Da stehen dann Leute die die Abzeichen gegen Belohnungen eintauschen


----------



## hardok (13. Dezember 2006)

wenn du die speziellen schlachtfelditems meinst, dann gibt es die meist in der naehe des schlachtfeldes. so z.b. fuer hordler und das becken direkt hinter hammerfall. dort gibt es dann die ehrenitems der verlassenen. die kriegshymnenitems gibt es in ashenvale und alterac sollte ja klar sein.
ich habe diese items noch nicht in der offiziersmesse gesehen, aber es kanns ein dass ich mich irre ;>


----------



## White Jen (13. Dezember 2006)

ka,ich kenn die itmes nicht auswendig.Momentan sind sie für mich auch eh uninterressant=)

ABer kann sein das du recht hast^^


----------



## Melrakal (13. Dezember 2006)

jopp die Schlachtfeldspezifischen Belohnungen muss man immer noch am jeweiligen BG-Eingang erwerben. Nur die ehemaligen Rang-Belohnungen kann man in der Rüstkammer kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (13. Dezember 2006)

aso=) Gott sei dank hab ich zur Zeit mehr mit dem leveln am Hut^^ 

Und muss mich nicht auf den verbuggten bg´s rumquälen mit 54^^<<<potenzielles Opfer der Allys bin mit 54^^


----------

